# [SOLVED] Nie działa mi konsole, xterm i qterminal

## Xywa

Wczoraj przestał mi działać prawidłowo konsole (4.9.2). Przeeemregowałem, usunełem star pliki konfiguracyjne - to samo, tzn. mogę otworzyc konsole, wejśc w ustawienia, zemić kolory w profilu, ustawić czy kursor mruga czy nie, ale nie mogę nic wpisać. Zresztą obok mrugającego kursora brakuje mi np. user@localhost ~ $

Probowałem zaibstalować xterm, żeby sprawdzić z konsoli jaki jest błąd, ale xterm w ogóle nie chcę się otworzyć.

Bez konsoli pod Xami jak bez ręki, bo przestal mi dzilac Chromium, i nie mam jak sprawdzic co jest nie tak... Help pls  :Smile: 

p.s. Zaintsalowałm qterminal, efekt identyczy jak dla konsole - nic nie moge wpisac...Last edited by Xywa on Mon Oct 22, 2012 10:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

odpal Xy, skocz na tty2, zaloguj sie jako swoj user i daj

```
export DISPLAY=':0'

xterm
```

I zobacz na output, nie mowi czasem cos o pts? Nie upgradowales jakos ostatnio openrc?

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> I zobacz na output, nie mowi czasem cos o pts? Nie upgradowales jakos ostatnio openrc?

 

Jasnowidz jaki czy jak?   :Cool:  Taki mam komunika błędu. Przeemergowałem openrc - ale nie pomogło.   :Sad: 

```
xterm: Error 32, errno 2: No such file or directory

Reason: get_pty: not enough ptys
```

p.s. A taki mam blad jak odpalam Chromium - moze  ztego samego powodu?

```
[32205:32230:1022/111530:ERROR:shared_memory_posix.cc(171)] Creating shared memory in /dev/shm/.org.chromium.Chromium.PbginE failed: Permission denied

[32205:32230:1022/111530:ERROR:shared_memory_posix.cc(174)] Unable to access(W_OK|X_OK) /dev/shm: Permission denied

[32205:32230:1022/111530:FATAL:shared_memory_posix.cc(176)] This is frequently caused by incorrect permissions on /dev/shm.  Try 'sudo chmod 1777 /dev/shm' to fix.
```

Last edited by Xywa on Mon Oct 22, 2012 10:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

W nowym openrc chyba cos nie dziala zbyt okey z montowaniem /dev/pts i /dev/shm, sprawdz czy nie ma aktualki dla openrc i udev-init-scripts, jezeli nie, to moze narazie zdowngraduj openrc. Niestety nie mam nawet jak tego zreprodukowac, sam uzywam mdeva i to w jego skryptach mam montowane /dev/pts niezaleznie od devfs.init z openrc.

----------

## Xywa

SOLVED

```
rc-update add udev-mount sysinit
```

Dzieki za pomoc!

----------

## Pryka

Ja tylko powiem żebyś dokładniej czytał co wypluwa emerge, bo było napisane żeby dodać udev-mount do sysinit bo inaczej będą problemy  :Smile: 

W ogóle polecam najpierw zaglądać na bugzillę bo jeszcze tego samego dnia był zgłoszony problem z montowanie pts i shm jak i rozwiązanie nim wprowadzono je do drzewa.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=438932

----------

## Xywa

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Ja tylko powiem żebyś dokładniej czytał co wypluwa emerge, bo było napisane żeby dodać udev-mount do sysinit bo inaczej będą problemy 

 

Czytam, czytam. Pech chciał, że przy drugim laptopie na stole ktoś przyciął krzesłm kabel zasilania i pożyczono sobie zasilanie z mojego laptopa. A że akurat mój lapek zaczął mielić się Chromium, baterie nie dały rady i system się wyłączył w trakcie emerge -uDN world (gdy wróciłm był już czarny ekran). Zakładałem że akurat nic systemowego nie mieliło, ale jak widać myliłem się...

 :Smile: 

----------

